# Francino piccino for £575 new - best in price range (~£600) ?



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

New here and although i've kept tabs on a few articles and posts along with their progression i need answers.... Please 

Whats the best machine coffee and milk (maybe water too) for £600?

Ive had a gaggia classic for 10yrs plus mdf grinder. Like both but feel i want more.

ive just upgraded to a super jolly grinder and am considering machine upgrade too.

Ive spotted the Fracino Piccino for £575 new with full warranty from a dealer so thats my current plan unless you wise people can otherwise influence me!

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

No water dispense on a Piccino, other than that I can not help, I have a Fracino Cherub and to date it has been a good reliable machine


----------



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm aware that there's also the heavenly which is only £50 different or so from most outlets at normal RRP.... Other than shape i cant see a lot of difference though.

the water outlet would be a bonus, but not essential as i have a kettle lol

mainly interested in making a good step up from the classic as i cant be bothered to 'mod' it as by the time ive done all the bits and pieces i'd not be too far from the £600 mark (total cost inc machine) which is kind o how i've set my budget


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

bongo said:


> I'm aware that there's also the heavenly which is only £50 different or so from most outlets at normal RRP.... Other than shape i cant see a lot of difference though.


Ah, one is a Dual Boiler machine, the other is an HX so lots of internal difference! Worth reading up on the differences between the 2 before buying.

There are owners of both on here so hopefully they will see this and leave you some feedback.


----------



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

aaronb said:


> one is a Dual Boiler machine, the other is an HX so lots of internal difference!


That makes sense.... Too many sites selling them mention nothing on design with respect to the internals.... Their main selling point seemingly being that you can order a variety of colours 'to suit your kitchen'

but to keep focussed, only the piccino is within my reach so comments with respect to pros and cons of that particular machine appreciated

if anyone can compare this to a gaggia classic, even better as thats when im familliar with as im not finding what i want via searches....

thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I've not come across that site before , they list themselves as an authorised dealer for fracino . I'd email fracino and double check as that price is super cheap ( they may have bought the stock of course pre price increase from fracino as one explanation ) .


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Heavenly is huge but capable. the Piccino has to returned to either the factory or an engineer if you want to descale it (unless changes have been made recently). Have you got a decent grinder as without it, you will never get the best out of whatever you buy. If you can stretch your budget a bit further, look at

bellabarista.co.uk

there are quite a few machines in the 650 to 800 mark, plus they do deals where you buy the machine and get a good deal on your grinder......plus, they give a 2 year warranty which most DO NOT


----------



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> .....that price is super cheap ( they may have bought the stock of course pre price increase from fracino as one explanation ) .


Either way it's a good price. If other dealers can do £650 post price increase, old 'new' stock could be the reason...

but it still doesnt really tell me if it's the machine to go for over my current gaggia... Beyond that theres a few fully mod'd Silvias around for the £300 mark


----------



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> the Piccino has to returned to either the factory or an engineer if you want to descale it (unless changes have been made recently)


Thats an important point i guess as i live in Bath and the water isnt the kindest ive come across.... So to need an engineer etc to sort it would be somewhat of a pain in the bottom.

ive got the gaggia MDF grinder, and am awaiting delivery of a new mazzer superjolly which seems to come recommended so hopefully that dept is sorted.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The move from a Classic to a Silvia, even a modded one would not be justified. You would be far better off WAITING until you can afford

to make the larger step up.

If you go with the Silvia in a very short time you will regret your decision and still want the other machine!!!!.

Only my opinion


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> The move from a Classic to a Silvia, even a modded one would not be justified. You would be far better off WAITING until you can afford
> 
> to make the larger step up.
> 
> ...


Plus one on above, sideways move machine wise ( ex silvia owner )

Sound advice to wait


----------



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

Thats what i'd anticipated RE: classic vs silvia, hence restisting and saving the pennies.... But as for what machine(s) are worth considering i'm all ears!

i may end up staying with the gaggia, but come party time its a pain in the backside.... I feel like i'm aging badly while trying to serve guests....

like i say, budget is strictly limited to £600 for the machine (i'm sorted on the grinder)... New or used i dont mind, but its also got to be worth the expense with significant differences/advantages from the classic....

but without silly quirkslike have been stated here for the piccino needing to be serviced by an engineer to be descaled.... That's bonkers IMO


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Another alternative is buying a Nuova Simonelli Oscar from a company based in Italy called Elektros.it they will sell you a Brand new Oscar with upgraded Pressure stat, an anti vacuum valve and OPV all set to 9 Bar, with a full warranty for under £600 including carriage to your door and I belive from what another forum member has said that Ferraris Espresso based in South Wales are the service agents for the UK. From my reading into this machine and the upgrades, I had planned on buying one myself, the Oscar can deliver shots of equal quality to its much more expensive brother the Musica, which is over £1k, the Oscar is also an HX machine with a thermosyphon group and prodigious steaming power.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

I also agree. I had a Classic and an MDF along with other grinders and when I upgraded I made sure I got the machine I wanted and have never looked back. Take your time, if possible try out machines and save your money for the one you really want.


----------



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

All good advice but the problem is i dont know what i want lol


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Take your £600 and wait for something good in that price range on here.

There is a range of good machines going at excellent prices currently but none limited to £600

Don't limit yourself , a good hx or a db will be a massive upgrade from a gaggia both in terms of espresso quality and milk drink power making ...

In realistic terms though your looking at someone moving on a cherub or a heavenly or an Oscar ( both of which would be around £300-400 second hand depending on condition )

DB's well looked after by forums members aren't going to go for £600 unless they are desperate to sell, very rich , or don't know the value ( last one unlikely .... )

For example the Brewtus on here is good value currently but our of your price range.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

It's actually pretty rare for the dual boilers to come up on here, well the above £1k new price ones anyway as people usually look after them well and the only real upgrade in pump machines costs well north of £3k new price, you can sometimes get lucky of someone decides to move on to something like an L1 or from a Brewtus to a Verona. Used HX machines like a Heavenly or Cherub seem to crop up more frequently as forum members up grade to dual boiler machines, or Rocket HX machines or a Lever machine, bear in mind the Cherub and Heavenly are rather large.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Being a Piccino user I am rather biased and also fortunate to live in a very soft water area so descaling isn't an issue but have you thought of using bottled water which would negate the return to Fracino debacle.

Depends on how much of a rush you are in to get something

Ian


----------



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

So theres a rocket giotto on flee bay, from canada admittedly... £650 (plus tax duty n post) but is that more the recommended ball park to aim for?


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

You may find a Brewtus for around 800 or an Expobar HX for around 600 if you are patient. Both great machines. You can get very good Oscars second hand for a lot less. If you like the Piccino, try it out and if it's for you, get it. Worst that can happen is you sell it on for 100 or so less a year later.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

bongo said:


> So theres a rocket giotto on flee bay, from canada admittedly... £650 (plus tax duty n post) but is that more the recommended ball park to aim for?


Canada generally speaking runs on 120V 60Hz power, with most homes having a higher rated 240V outlet only for electric cookers and driers and heating etc and these outlets can have some strange wiring schemes. The power cable itself also wouldn't be rated for use in UK outlet as a 120V appliance requires a higher current than a 240V one.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I would perhaps bide your time and keep a keen eye on the FS section on this forum or may pop up a wanted ad. Also, if its not on your radar take a look at the Expobar Office Pulsar it only just stretches your budget and would allow you to buy from one of the most trusted sites out there.

This is the machine I have, its a great little machine and produces really consistent results.


----------



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

Gone for a brewtus DB. Got a good deal.

Thanks for all tge input people


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Great machine


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Well worth stretching your budget for that beat Bongo, enjoy


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

bongo said:


> ive just upgraded to a super jolly grinder and am considering machine upgrade too. Ive spotted the Fracino Piccino for £575 new with full warranty from a dealer so thats my current plan unless you wise people can otherwise influence me!


realistically what are you really looking for in a machine. Let me help with some questions you need to be asking yourself...not in any particular order

1. Is you budget limited to £575, or would you spend more for the right machine

2. Is there a look or colour preference (retro, modern, plastic, colours)

3. how important is the size of the machine

4. Do you need to plumb it now, or will you ever want to plumb it

5. How good do you want the coffee to be, ease of use, repeatability and consistency

6. how long do you want to own the machine

7. Do you want to service it yourself or be able to service it yourself

8. How much will you use it

9. Is the opinion of your friends or wife a factor in your choice, is it a lifestyle choice

10. Are you the sort of person who upgrades often, do you sometimes buy, then wish you had spent more/less

11. What type of drinks do you wish to make.

12. Do you like to accessorise and buy stuff for your new toy.

Read these at link below

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/choosing-an-espresso-machine

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/buying-a-used-commercial-machine

read some/all of these if you haven't already (they are free to read, it costs you nothing but time)

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/coffee-machine-reviews/

the you will be well prepared to choose and get advice.....enjoy


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

DavecUK said:


> realistically what are you really looking for in a machine. Let me help with some questions you need to be asking yourself...not in any particular order
> 
> 1. Is you budget limited to £575, or would you spend more for the right machine
> 
> ...


He dun got himself a Brewtus.


----------

